# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  h4ckintosh το καταφέρατε?

## Somnius

Ανοίγω θέμα για να δούμε ποιος έχει καταφέρει και τι, από πλεύρας εξοπλισμού, διανομής, λειτουργικού κλπ κλπ..

Εγώ είχα βγάλει ένα σαν το παρακάτω..



> Name : h4x0r-b0x
> CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 (Conroe) @ 2.13GHz
> Motherboard : Gigabyte 965P-DS3, F10 Bios
> RAM : 2 x 1024 MBytes, DDR2, PC2-5300 (333 MHz), tCL 5.0 clocks
> VGA : ATI x1950 pro, PCI-E, 256mb GDDR3 (Club)
> Screen : LG Flatron L1750SQ, 15", max [email protected]
> DVD1 : DVD/CD+-RW/DL/HD/BR Nec Optirec SATA2
> DVD2 : DVD/CD+-RW/DL Nec IDE [disconnected]
> DVD3 : DVD/CD Player LG IDE [disconnected]
> ...


Το οποίο έπαιξε και με Kalyway 10.5.2 και με iAtkos 10.5.5 (όπου και έχει σε έναν δίσκο) αλλά όχι με το iPC 10.5.6

----------


## JB172

http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx105.pdf



```
2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
A. Single Use. This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. You agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-labeled computer, or to enable others to do so. This License does not allow the Apple Software to exist on more than one computer at a time, and you may not make the Apple Software available over a network where it could be used by multiple computers at the same time.
```

Sorry, locked.

----------

